# Rescued--GA-Look at this SKINNY Golden Girl in Athens, GA!!!



## momtoMax

heartbreaking...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

OH... my.... God. I so hope this sweetheart gets a super home and the care she needs IMMEDIATELY. Sure wish there was room at our house.


----------



## Ranger

Oh my god...that is just hearbreaking.


----------



## Karen519

*bumping*

Bumping up for Audrey!!!


----------



## C's Mom

This poor sweet girl. I hope she finds a fantastic new family that will care for her properly.


----------



## Jax's Mom

OMG...if I had a way to get her to NY...I would take her in. This poor girl needs LOVE! If anyone from GA is driving up north...the offer is real.


----------



## momtoMax

Jax's Mom said:


> OMG...if I had a way to get her to NY...I would take her in. This poor girl needs LOVE! If anyone from GA is driving up north...the offer is real.


 
reminder of the transport listing at the top of the forum. 

See if you can map out a route based on it. 

You would need to pass by me, so count me in!

I was hoping that sooner or later a situation would come up like this, where you would take the dog if someone could get it to you. There are a lot of someones on this list many in GA, a good number in PA, the other states not so sure off the top of my head. All a person would really need if they were serious to start was to get a map, look at the list, contact the members in the areas you need passage through. How great would it be if this particular baby is saved to a great home and this list helps make that happen.


----------



## momtoMax

I took this from jealous1s post about Opie. Could this be an answer?
_Chrissy from Friends of Dekalb Animals e-mailed me shortly after taking Opie up north (she runs regular transports up north to Peppertree and a couple of other rescues) _


----------



## Sophie_Mom

People that treat animals this way deserve the same treatment done to THEM! Awful....


----------



## nancy3909

*skinney girl*

I can drive her from Louisville Ky for about 6 hours. My phone number is 502 895-6440 Nancy


----------



## nancy3909

I can dive her for about 6 hours from Louisville ky


----------



## nancy3909

That's drive


----------



## Jax's Mom

OK...so I am totally new at this and have no idea how to start? Should i contact someone in GA to see if they can get to the shelter and get teh dog first, PLEASE SOMEONE HELP? I am willing to pay the fee up front for the dog, but at this moment, I can't come up with a heck of alot more than that, especially since I'll have to bring this girl to the vet when she gets here. Is there someone on here with some experience that could help guide me?


----------



## momtoMax

Trying not to feel completely ignored and dismissed. I think it is great that you want to help this dog - I just don't understand the huge lack of even acknowledging my posts or the list I put a LOT of time into putting together. There are a BUNCH of people you can pm who are in GA for help. What about my second post about jealous1's friend who says she does a routine transport from GA to NY? 

Sorry, feeling a bit bad here but I hope you can pull this together and save this dog.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Please don't feel bad...I didn't mean to ignore you at all. In fact I looked at the list, but feel overwhelmed and stupid. I also looked at the site that helps transport, but it seems that they are doing "their own thing" when it comes to collecting moeny and transporting dogs to adopt. I will look at the posting, and not the site (with regard to your second posting), right now. Maybe in my haste and anxiety I overlooked that route. Instead I went right to the transport site and may have made some assumptions. Also, in the midst of all thise, I had to speak to my husband to make sure we were both defintely on board before I started anything at all (in which he is).


----------



## Jax's Mom

Also...I have already PM'd Hali's Mom for some help. I did not acknowledge you on that...sorry...just thinking forward to how to get started.


----------



## momtoMax

Show him the pic, it will be hard for him not to get a board. Chrissy, I believe her name is, seems to do wonderful things for shelter dogs. If I were you' I'd PM jealous1 and ask her if she could ask Chrissy if she could fit this dog into her next transport. If she can, then you'll need to find someone to adopt/foster her for the time being (it would probablly be helpful if you say you'll send money for feeding her as well) - then get her to Chrissy - and once in NY you have a much smaller transport distance. That's if she can help. It's definately worth asking!

As for the list, PM the people on the list from GA or if this dog is near a border, other members from the nearby state. You can only PM 5 members at a time so opening a second window is a handy thing - both with GRF - you can do that. Since some new members can't email you back, include a link to your thread so that they can access it and reply there if needed. 

Well...that's some advice...maybe not the best but what I can think to do. 

Step one is finding someone to get this doggy out of the shelter and somewhere safe. 

Worse comes to worse, you could always fly her in - which you worry about the heat/extra trauma but hey, lesser of two evils.

Good luck - I really think with the wonderful people here - they will help you find a way to get her to you.


----------



## Jax's Mom

OK...so I sent PM's to all GA transport volunteers from the list. Also, I sent an email to friends of dekalb with the pups info. Am i assuming, then I should NOT call the shelter to pull the dog, but wait for someone from the area to go down there? I dont want them to think we are doing anything "funny".

addition...I also send PM to jealous1 asking if he could help contact friends of dekalb or peppertree for assistance. I don't know how much flying the pup in would cost, but i dont think we could swing that plus vet bills this very moment. I work in a school and get 1 month off in mid august and dont pull in a salary during that time. Also...NY has been soooo hot. I worry about that, especially her being so thin and malnourished.


----------



## Spartan Mom

Jax's Mom said:


> OMG...if I had a way to get her to NY...I would take her in. This poor girl needs LOVE! If anyone from GA is driving up north...the offer is real.


Just throwing a couple of thoughts out - and others have made similar suggestions, too:

Terry (Jealous1) is in GA and has been working on transports. I bet she'd be willing to help if she can.

Farrah (from the thread Terrified Golden Mix at DeKalb) is going to Peppertree in New York and should be transported some time in the next couple of weeks. Maybe Audrey could hitch a ride on the same transport? Or a later one, as I understand Chrissy does regular runs to the Northeast.

Athens has a pretty active group of volunteers. They have their own forum at www.athenspets.forumotion.net The forums are pretty quiet now - I think a fair number of the volunteers who take the pictures and write bios are students and aren't around right now. However, you could post there and ask for help. They also work pretty regularly with a rescue in Eastern Canada and dogs have been transported there in the past. I'm pretty sure another person in NY adopted a dog or two from Athens a while ago too.

I am friends on FaceBook with one of the women who works tirelessly for the Athens dogs. I will let her know that you are interested in Audrey. If you pm me with your contact information, I can pass it along to her.

Disclaimers: I'm not in Georgia and have no knowledge of where Athens is in relation to DeKalb or where Jealous 1 is. And, I know next to nothing about transports or arranging them.


----------



## Jax's Mom

thankyou spartan mom i have sent you a pm feel free to pass my contact info along to anyone who can help!


----------



## sdain31y

I'm in southeast GA, but could send $25.00 towards the adoption fee, transport fee or food. PM me and let me know. Wish I could help with the transport.

Looks like to me she can't be pulled until the 14th.


----------



## Karen519

*bump*

Bump

Thanks sdain and sameli.
I am hoping a rescue will take her and donations might help find a rescue.


----------



## momtoMax

I think if Jax's mom wants her, that we should work on getting the pup to her and not so much to a rescue. It sounds like there are some viable fairly not to complicated ways to make that happen. I know that if I fell in love with a dog and just HAD to adopt her and rescue her, I wouldn't be working to get her to a rescue but into MY home. Karen, you are awesome but how about this time we get this one to Jax's mom? 

As for calling the shelter, you can still do that. Just say that you saw the pup online, you have a friend who is interested maybe adopting the pup, you told her you'd call and find out the info since she's at work today. If she can't be pulled until the 14th - that gives you a couple of days to get things together.

I wish I could help financially but money wise we are so tapped right now - just trying to make it through this month and needing to go back to work when school starts.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'll pm, but I am close enough to Athens to go pull her and bring her to Greenville, SC. AugustaMcrae's mom might be able to move her up to Charlotte. If not, I will.


----------



## jealous1

To all who have posted to Jax's Mom - I go to bed early as I have to get up early to get to work. I woke up to a pm from Jax's Mom and have sent her my contact #. A few of us on here know Chrissy and the work she does and I don't want to double up if someone else has already started making contact with her and/or the Athens pound.If someone has, please let me know. When coordinating a transport, I find it very helpful if there is one person who is doing the coordinating, that way things don't get mixed up and problems occuriring due to miscommunication.

Chrissy took Opie who was pulled from the Douglas Co. Shelter up north to either Vermont (his forever home) or Maine a couple of weeks ago. Opie's forever home was already lined up and Chrissy was able to pull him on behalf of her rescue, I fostered, then Alison (new mom) met her somewhere along her northern route. I am full right now but if Spartan'sMom has Athens contact maybe they can get him pulled and short term fostered. We can then work on getting her necessary medical and transport set up.

I hope no one takes this the wrong way but if five different people are doing five different things, it can really get frustrating when trying to help out on a rescue/pull/transport. I will wait before doing anything else to talk w/ Jax'sMom but am very encouraged when I see so many wanting to help!


----------



## coppers-mom

jealous1 said:


> I hope no one takes this the wrong way but if five different people are doing five different things, it can really get frustrating when trying to help out on a rescue/pull/transport. I will wait before doing anything else to talk w/ Jax'sMom but am very encouraged when I see so many wanting to help!


I think we posted at the same time. I live close enough to pull and could start a transport, but Chrissy's transport would be better in my opinion.
If that is the case, I'll throw in $25 for the cost of transport.


----------



## momtoMax

coppers-mom said:


> I think we posted at the same time. I live close enough to pull and could start a transport, but Chrissy's transport would be better in my opinion.
> If that is the case, I'll throw in $25 for the cost of transport.


 
You ARE a supreme member oh yes you are!!


----------



## coppers-mom

momtoMax said:


> You ARE a supreme member oh yes you are!!


Thanks, but there are many more out there who do so much more. Jealous1 saves many, many dogs I know.
It is such a shame that we have so many good, wonderful dogs down here that will be PTS for the lack of a home when they would be adopted up north. I wish it wasn't true.


----------



## Karen519

*Jealous1 (Terry)*

Jealous1 (Terry)

Every person who has posted in this topic and offered suggestions is wonderful! I never mean to ignore someone, I just sometimes try to speed read and MISS SO MUCH! MomtoMax: Sometimes I feel like my posts weren't read either-it is NEVER INTENTIONAL.

*(Jealous1)Terry: I think you said we should all wait until you've talked to Jax's Mom-I believe three people have offered to donate, or help in some way and Coppers Mom offered some transport help.*

If Chrissy has a transport as Jealous1 said, chances are that Audrey will go on that transport-don't know the cost. It is VERY HARD to get VOLUNTEER DRIVER transports filled, meaning arranging it yourself.

Also, I know you have to have a GA license to pull a dog from a GA Shelter, so again Chrissy or Coppers Mom (I believe she can pull) would be best doing this.

All who offered to donate, maybe Jax's Mom could use your donation, if Audrey is adopted by her.

*Jealous1: Please let us know after you've talked to Jax's Mom.*


----------



## momtoMax

Karen519 said:


> Jealous1 (Terry)
> 
> You are all wodnerful!
> 
> (Jealous1)Terry: I think you said we should all wait until you've talked to Jax's Mom-I believe three people have offered to donate, or help is some way and Coppers Mom offered some transport help.
> 
> Please let us know.


 
I agree with Karen, at this moment we should defer to Terry for now until the lead organizer/the go ahead from Jax's mom before we plan anything. 

I do think that the offers/willingness to help should still keep coming in as that information will be useful to both of them. 

If there is a GRF transport, as I stated, I am willing to take a leg in Pa. It would be great if we could get her into one of the other already preset transports from GA to NY directly.


----------



## Karen519

*MomtoMax*

*MOMTOMAX:* Jealous1(Terry) is going to call Jax's Mom and then I am assuming that Terry will call the shelter.

As Terry said it gets very confusing when several people are working on a dog and Terry has lots of experience, lives in GA, and knows rescue, transport people, etc.


----------



## momtoMax

Karen519 said:


> *MOMTOMAX:* Jealous1(Terry) is going to call Jax's Mom and then I am assuming that Terry will call the shelter.
> 
> As Terry said it gets very confusing when several people are working on a dog and Terry has lots of experience, lives in GA, and knows rescue, transport people, etc.


 
I understand that, but saying hey, I can help if you need me to or you can count on me to donate x amount isn't going to directly affect the transport/shelter situation. I think it would be good to know that hey, this help is here if you need it so if/when 1 person takes over they know how much and where the people are who are able to help.


----------



## Jax's Mom

THANK YOU SO MUCH everyone. I am at work and already spent so much time on phone I'll keep theupdate brief. I have spoke to Terry, jealou1 and also coppers Mom. I am waiting to hear from n individual to work on transport through Chrissy i believe, but I am so lost in this I'm not too sure. All I know is that I an waiting to hear from the individual that will pull the dog and help work out transport. Tahnk you all for your support in getting Audrey to me. I am so hoing this works out and will keep you posted on anything new as i can. Luisa


----------



## Spartan Mom

jealous1 said:


> To all who have posted to Jax's Mom - I go to bed early as I have to get up early to get to work. I woke up to a pm from Jax's Mom and have sent her my contact #. A few of us on here know Chrissy and the work she does and I don't want to double up if someone else has already started making contact with her and/or the Athens pound.If someone has, please let me know. When coordinating a transport, I find it very helpful if there is one person who is doing the coordinating, that way things don't get mixed up and problems occuriring due to miscommunication.
> 
> Chrissy took Opie who was pulled from the Douglas Co. Shelter up north to either Vermont (his forever home) or Maine a couple of weeks ago. Opie's forever home was already lined up and Chrissy was able to pull him on behalf of her rescue, I fostered, then Alison (new mom) met her somewhere along her northern route. I am full right now but if Spartan'sMom has Athens contact maybe they can get him pulled and short term fostered. We can then work on getting her necessary medical and transport set up.
> 
> I hope no one takes this the wrong way but if five different people are doing five different things, it can really get frustrating when trying to help out on a rescue/pull/transport. I will wait before doing anything else to talk w/ Jax'sMom but am very encouraged when I see so many wanting to help!


Glad to hear that Jax's Mom has contacted you - I was going to pm you too until I saw your post. I sent Jax's Mom's contact information to Ellen, who networks tirelessly for the Athens dogs and let her know that any help would be appreciated. Ellen is in or near Athens and there are others who work actively for the Athens dogs as well. If/when I hear anything, I'll keep you posted. FYI - I have not contacted anyone else and am more than happy to defer to your knowledge and experience


----------



## jealous1

As Louisa posted, I have talked w/ her this morning. She is waiting to hear from someone who is connected to Athens to see what would be needed to get this girl pulled and fostered until transport. I have just sent off an e-mail to Chrissy to see if transport could be arranged through her and if she has any other suggestions. 

For those who are willing to donate/transport: I know there will be costs involved, just not sure exactly how much. Audrey would need to be vetted, possibly spayed before transport, and cleared. Luisa says she can cover some of that. I understqand someone here might be able to set up a paypal/chip-in account? Also, if for some reason Chrissy is unable to help, we may need to get a volunteer transport arranged--not impossible so stay tuned as we may have to arrange and y'all would be a great help. Luisa says she could travel down towards Pennsylvania if it comes to that. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jealous1

Thanks SpartanMom! We posted at the same time. Hopefully Ellen will get in touch with her this morning and we can get the ball rolling.


----------



## Spartan Mom

Terry - I just forwarded the message I got from Ellen to you - she provided a contact for a local puller and also a possible transport option. I will pm Luisa with the information also.


----------



## Karen519

*Jealous1/Spartan Mom*

Jealous1 & Spartan Mom:

We will await word from both of you.

I have no idea how to set up chip in account, but when we hear the details from you Terry, wouldn't it make sense to paypal Chrissy and/or Jax's Mom the donations! I so wish I could donate, but I've been unemployed close to a year.


----------



## mm03gn

Jax's Mom - since there are people willing to contribute financially, I suggest that you sign up for "chipin.com" which will allow people to send you funds directly through paypal. 

momtoMax - thanks for showing me this thread. 

If *I* am the one who sets up chipin - the funds would be coming to MY paypal. I don't mind doing that if Jax's mom does not have Paypal - and then I could send a cheque. I'm in Canada though, so I don't want to get dinged too much on the exchange x2. 

Let me know if I can be of any more help!


----------



## momtoMax

mm03gn said:


> Jax's Mom - since there are people willing to contribute financially, I suggest that you sign up for "chipin.com" which will allow people to send you funds directly through paypal.
> 
> momtoMax - thanks for showing me this thread.
> 
> If *I* am the one who sets up chipin - the funds would be coming to MY paypal. I don't mind doing that if Jax's mom does not have Paypal - and then I could send a cheque. I'm in Canada though, so I don't want to get dinged too much on the exchange x2.
> 
> Let me know if I can be of any more help!


 
Thanks Melissa for checking in!! Even if you can explain to them out to go about it, I'm sure that would be a great help since you've done it before. I was thinking maybe if you had their info sent to you, you could input that for them so it goes to their account but you do all the technical filling in the information and setting up bit since you know what you are doing. Even if you help give them direction how to go about it, I am sure that would be a great help!!


----------



## Karen519

*Just checked*

I just checked Friends of DeKalb Animals (Chrissy) site
and they have both a chip in and a payal.
http://www.friendsofdekalbanimals.org/Home.html

If Chrissy is involed in pulling Audrey and we have to await word from Jealous1
then it might make sense to paypal her the mondey on Friends of DeKalb Animals site and MARK IT FOR AUDREY.
http://www.friendsofdekalbanimals.org/Home.html
OR
a check could be sent to Jax's Mom, too.

Lets wait to hear from Jealous1


----------



## mm03gn

momtoMax said:


> Thanks Melissa for checking in!! Even if you can explain to them out to go about it, I'm sure that would be a great help since you've done it before. I was thinking maybe if you had their info sent to you, you could input that for them so it goes to their account but you do all the technical filling in the information and setting up bit since you know what you are doing. Even if you help give them direction how to go about it, I am sure that would be a great help!!


I actually have never done it before - I suggested it to Mssjnnfer for Sadie, and she created an account. BUT - if anyone wants me to set it up for them, I would be more than happy to figure it out!


----------



## momtoMax

mm03gn said:


> I actually have never done it before - I suggested it to Mssjnnfer for Sadie, and she created an account. BUT - if anyone wants me to set it up for them, I would be more than happy to figure it out!


 
Oh, I thought it was you because you were the OP! Aha, well, then we'll have to get Jen onboard in case her expertise is needed!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Just chiming in so that I can keep this thread in my queue. I'm willing to help out. With me and Copper's Mom, we can get SC covered, all the way to Charlotte, NC.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Thanks so much everyone!!! I can only skim through the posts since I am still working in between trying to read PM's and speak on the phone trying to get the ball started. We have not pulled Audrey yet, but we are trying to get that done sometmie this morning. Keeping fingers crossed. I will catch up with everything else after that is done.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Howdy all! Chipin was amazingly easy... so if anyone needs help I can definitely provide it.  

You do need a paypal account to set it up, though. And your account has to be verified. Mine wasn't at the time (I only used paypal to pay for stuff on eBay lol) and that's why the donations weren't showing up. After I verified my bank account it was smooth sailing.


----------



## momtoMax

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Just chiming in so that I can keep this thread in my queue. I'm willing to help out. With me and Copper's Mom, we can get SC covered, all the way to Charlotte, NC.


 
Great!! So if we manage to do it ourselves, the bonus is it's free - so just to keep the little line going north, I see that merlin's mom lives in Charlotte so let's PM her and see how north she's willing to go. I know that transports are supposed to be bam bam bam but if we can find people who can drive the leg but the timing isn't good but is willing to keep Audrey for a day or so, perhaps we would be more successful. 

For now, I understand this is just an excerise in creative thinking - but I'm interested to know if we could manage to get her from point a to point b if we needed to.

JAX'S MOM - we need point B. Where do you live in NY exactly? Perhaps you would like to be added to the transport list as well? ilovemydogs lives in Tunncanock (spelling?) which is near the border of NY. Is that anywhere close to you or could you make the drive there? Perhaps someone else lives nearby who could drive a leg...but anyways, just thinking - if I could ask MyGoldenCharlie, myself, and ilovemydogs that would get her from Harrisburg, PA to Tunncanock, PA. That's a good amount of line up north if they can help.



Editting to add, that I PMed Merlins Mom and I suggested that she use the transport list as a guide for a good ending location. I think if everyone did that/ended their leg near another transport listee - we could just pass the torch north more north and more north. So to those who volunteer, please use the list to find a good dropoff location near enough to another member who can take over.


----------



## momtoMax

nancy3909 said:


> I can dive her for about 6 hours from Louisville ky


 
Very nice of you but I don't think we'll be passing KY. Are you on the transport list? If not and you'd like to be, let me know your information and I'll add you!!


----------



## Karen519

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

We will wait to hear from you and Jealous1 (Terry)

Audrey is just beautiful and she will LOVE YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## Hali's Mom

Ok here's the deal, if volunteer transport is needed I can get a "professional" transport coordinator to help. My personal experience with Bentley/Bear was that Chrissy's transport was ideal and really not that expensive, she charged us $100 back then to take him to Albany NY from GA and we raised the money with a "Chip in" and then some. I gave the extra to Kathy (Pioneergal)
for compensation for boarding him for the month. I have the ability to set up a chip in again if anyone wants me to and then I can send Chrissy a check as I did for Bear. Her price might have gone up some but it would be in the ball park. Volunteer transports come up from the south all the time so I know that is doable, it's just that Chrissy is a sure thing. Will leave that up to JaxMom to decide. First thing is to get the dog OUT of the shelter and into a temp foster or boarding. Most pullers will NOT get a dog out unless they are guaranteed a place to take the dog. Many have gotten "stuck" with dogs after they have been pulled by people with GOOD intentions and no plan in place. So, do we have a plan?


----------



## Jax's Mom

I am in NYC...Astoria, NY 11105 Looks like Audrey has to be on hold til the 15th, so we have some time. Terry (jealous1) did find out she is from a cruelty case, so I am hoping for the best as far as her temperament goes.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Cathy...YES that sounds wonderful. So at this point, we are just looking for someone to go get Audrey on the 15th when she becomes available, and board her til the transport can be arranged? Does this person have to go fill out an application right away? I do believe I left you my contact info on the PM i sent you, if you need to talk to me faster thn on here. I have to sneak in these posts and do "quick reads". But you can call me and I can be on the phone for short periods. THANKYOU for your help!


----------



## momtoMax

I believe coppers-mom said she would foster her for a while? That is better than boarding and she is so knowledgable about dogs, she would be a great person to watch over/take care of this special needs pup.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Ah....that may be a good possibility. Since we will be getting the professional transport, we can pretty much just focus on getting an app filled out for her and to get her out of the shelter. i'll keep u updated


----------



## Karen519

*Jax's mom*

JAX'S MOM

ASK jealous1 (Terry) if you should fill out the adoption appl. and submit and
do you have someone to foster Audrey until the transport? If not, Terry or Chrissy can probably suggest a boarding place


----------



## Hali's Mom

momtoMax said:


> I believe coppers-mom said she would foster her for a while? That is better than boarding and she is so knowledgable about dogs, she would be a great person to watch over/take care of this special needs pup.


Better than boarding? You betcha! The sooner this little girl can find some tender loving care and not be in a kennel run, the better. That is a GREAT offer. Have you spoken with Gail about whether or not she can help by pulling her? She would be a wealth of knowledge on how procedures go with this shelter if she does this on a regular basis. I would start there as some shelters are hesitant to adopt out of state and she would know whether this one is or not. If they are leary, we can get around that I'm sure.


----------



## momtoMax

um...maybe I was wrong about coppers-mom...unless it's on the other thread...if I'm wrong I'm so sorry coppers-mom and Jax's mom!! I could have swore I read that amongst the flurry of posts.....


Okay...I imagined that...looked all over it wasn't there!! SORRY SORRY SORRY!! but uh, coppers-mom......could you do it?  I am really sorry for putting you on the spot like that because I was mixed up. Forgive me!!!



Hali's Mom said:


> Better than boarding? You betcha! The sooner this little girl can find some tender loving care and not be in a kennel run, the better. That is a GREAT offer. Have you spoken with Gail about whether or not she can help by pulling her? She would be a wealth of knowledge on how procedures go with this shelter if she does this on a regular basis. I would start there as some shelters are hesitant to adopt out of state and she would know whether this one is or not. If they are leary, we can get around that I'm sure.


----------



## Jax's Mom

I just sent an email to Jealous 1 about possibly filing out the apps for Audrey. SHe is on hold in there until 8/15 so cannot be released til then. Gail sent an email to contact another transport place, but I do not have her phone number to contact in reference to filling out the application for Audrey...


----------



## Karen519

*Jax's Mom*

*Jax's Mom*

Sounds good. Jealous1, Terry, Will answer.

Which Gail do you need to contact?
what is Gails email address? Can you email her?

*MOMTOMAX:* maybe Coppers Mom would be able to foster if needed to before transport-don't worry-you thought you read it-I've done that too!!


----------



## Spartan Mom

Just my opinion - I think it would be a good idea to fill out an adoption application now. As far as I know, Athens reviews the applications in the order received. They do screen adopters, so the first applicant doesn't automatically get the dog. They also give specific dates and times for adopters to come to adopt and sometimes people don't show up. 

Ellen from Athens also commented that she thought Audrey would draw local interest. So, I think the sooner the better.

eta: Karen, I think Gale is the person Ellen mentioned as a local puller. If so, Jax's Mom should have her e-mail.

Jax's Mom - maybe try calling Ellen? I think her phone number is in the message I forwarded to you?


----------



## Jax's Mom

There was no phone number, but there was an email addy. I sent emails to both ellen and gale to ask for help in filling out the application since they have a rapport with the shelters down there. We do have til the 15th to get her, so I am hoping transport can be arranged before then so she doesnt need to be fostered/boarded for very long...if at all. THANKS ALL....Luisa


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Won't she need to be fostered/boarded for 14 days after she's pulled? That's usually what I see come through on all the transport emails I get.


----------



## GoldenMum

I could definately meet someone on the North side of Charlotte and get Audrey at least to Greensboro. Not sure if this route needs to get to 95 or up 77 further to the West. Where in NY does she need to go?


----------



## Spartan Mom

Jax's Mom said:


> There was no phone number, but there was an email addy. . .


Sorry - I double checked - Ellen used a zip plus 4 and I was visualizing that as a phone number. Where is that embarrassed smiley when I need it? She did respond to my e-mail right away, so hopefully you will hear from Ellen or Gale soon. :crossfing


----------



## Hali's Mom

Most likely Audrey will need to be boarded or temp fostered somewhere for two weeks (10-14 days) as a prerequisite quarantine period prior to any transport. There is an online application form on the Athens pet thread at the beginning of this thread. I was just there reading their requirements and rules.
You might go back to #1 (Karen's post) and click on the link and read through it. You might even fill it out in advance and save it somewhere until you are ready to send it. As I mentioned before, check with Gale regarding their policy about out of state adoptions before submitting anything that might "blow" your chances. Someone might have to adopt/rescue for you from down in GA. 
Also, to anyone who might be sceptical about long distance transports, check out the one I just posted called "The Incredible Journey" I will be doing a leg on 8/29 when it passes my way. 
And she just emailed me, 11 legs to go.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Thanks Kathi...I'll take a look at the app when I get home from work. I have had ZERO concentration here today with all that has been going on. I will fill it out and save it, and wait to hear from Ellen or Gale.


----------



## coppers-mom

I leave for vacaton on the August 21st (early) so she would need to go to another place by August 20th. My vet won't board a dog he hasn't given shots to - even though the dog is up to date from another vet. She sure doesn't need two sets of shots.

I figured AugustaMcCrae's Mom could help. Hi Marjorie! So we would be able to get her to Charlotte, NC if a private transport is needed. I think a paid transport would be easier on Audry since there would be way fewer stops and transfers.


----------



## momtoMax

coppers-mom said:


> I leave for vacaton on the August 21st (early) so she would need to go to another place by August 20th. My vet won't board a dog he hasn't given shots to - even though the dog is up to date from another vet. She sure doesn't need two sets of shots.
> 
> I figured AugustaMcCrae's Mom could help. Hi Marjorie! So we would be able to get her to Charlotte, NC if a private transport is needed. I think a paid transport would be easier on Audry since there would be way fewer stops and transfers.


 
How kind of you to offer....I am so sorry again for building that box around you.  I do think that you would be one of the best and most knowledgable people to take on a severly underweight dog if that makes you feel any better!!


----------



## coppers-mom

momtoMax said:


> How kind of you to offer....I am so sorry again for building that box around you.  I do think that you would be one of the best and most knowledgable people to take on a severly underweight dog if that makes you feel any better!!


What a hoot! You must have seen some of my critters and me and realized no one at my funny farm is underweight. 

Don't worry about it. I'm not that sensitive.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

coppers-mom said:


> I figured AugustaMcCrae's Mom could help. Hi Marjorie! So we would be able to get her to Charlotte, NC if a private transport is needed. I think a paid transport would be easier on Audry since there would be way fewer stops and transfers.


Yep, I am definitely willing to meet you and get her to Charlotte. It sounds like GoldenMum can get her farther north from there. My weekends are all free up till Sept 11 (that's Waggin' at the Water Park!), so I'm available. I'd even be willing to do it on a weekday if we could arrange it so that I can pick her up in Greenville after work (6pm). I don't mind driving on to Charlotte that night, but then she'd have to stay overnight somewhere.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

It's difficult for me to read through everything right now, but did Audrey still need to be fostered? I know I'm (really) out of the way... but if she NEEDS someone, we could watch her. 

I wouldn't be able to help in the transport, however, as we're down to one vehicle and Gary's gone with it to work all week.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Mssjnnfer said:


> It's difficult for me to read through everything right now, but did Audrey still need to be fostered? I know I'm (really) out of the way... but if she NEEDS someone, we could watch her.
> 
> I wouldn't be able to help in the transport, however, as we're down to one vehicle and Gary's gone with it to work all week.


I think she would need to be fostered or boarded in GA because she can't be transported across states without having been quarantined first.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> I think she would need to be fostered or boarded in GA because she can't be transported across states without having been quarantined first.


OOOHHH, I see. Thanks for explaining! That does make sense, though. Hopefully whoever fosters her can plump her up! Looks like she has a couple big bowls of food coming.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Here's a map of the route from Athens to Astoria. I think if you click on the image, it'll give you a bigger one. The main cities are Athens,GA-Greenville,SC-Charlotte,NC-Greensboro,NC-Richmond,VA-Washington,DC-Philadelphia,PA-Astoria,NY. 

I think we've got GA/SC/NC covered between Copper'sMom, myself, GoldenMum, and GldnMom who might be able to go north from Greensboro (post #17 http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=82766&page=2).


----------



## goldensrbest

These poor dogs, just makes me sick, they need love, and to be cared for.


----------



## Karen519

*Jennifer*

Jennifer

You are always so willing to help.

To All:

Once adoption appllication is approved for Jax's Mom to adopt it would be smart to get AUDREY out of the shelter right away and get her shots etc.. and she will need a health cert. issued, no earler than 7-10 days before transport so she is all ready to go on transport. I don't know if they will spay her, if she isn't already, being that she is so thin, so that could be done in N.Y. Most transports require a dog to be out of the shelter for 2 wks., prior to transport.

I'm pretty sure that Jealous1 knows about all of these things that need to be done and Gale, too. I think she could be fostered in a state close to GA, like by Coppers Mom, but Coppers Mom said she could foster until Aug. 20th and then we'd have to find another foster, or board her for the remainder of the days.


----------



## momtoMax

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Here's a map of the route from Athens to Astoria. I think if you click on the image, it'll give you a bigger one. The main cities are Athens,GA-Greenville,SC-Charlotte,NC-Greensboro,NC-Richmond,VA-Washington,DC-Philadelphia,PA-Astoria,NY.
> 
> I think we've got GA/SC/NC covered between Copper'sMom, myself, GoldenMum, and GldnMom who might be able to go north from Greensboro (post #17 http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=82766&page=2).


 

I have absolutely no real clue about this but I thought they were doing a paid transport by a professional transport coordinator? I am really confused re: the actual transport. Perhaps this is a plan b? or it could be I have no idea what's going on!


----------



## GoldenMum

Maybe whoever is transporting Farah, can take Audrey also?


----------



## Jax's Mom

UPDATED NEWS......I have been informed that Audrey is going to be taken in by GRRA rescue in Atlanta. Although part of me is sad to not get to love this little girl, I am SO HAPPY she is being rescued and, I'm sure, finding a wonderful new home. I will try to get updates from GRRA on this little girl and post if and when I hear any news. I sure would love to see pics of her fattened up a bit!

THANKS to everyone for offering their help in so many ways. I especially have to thank Terry (Jealous1) for taking the lead on this and pointing me in the right directions to try to find Audrey the help she needed. 

As for me....I will continue on the path I originally planned. We are waiting for a home visit this saturday, and if all goes well, we will be taking in a foster dog next week, Tuesday...a sweet 10 week old lab mix who is deaf. I have to believe God has a plan...

Luisa


----------



## coppers-mom

Jax's Mom said:


> UPDATED NEWS......I have been informed that Audrey is going to be taken in by GRRA rescue in Atlanta.
> 
> As for me....I will continue on the path I originally planned. We are waiting for a home visit this saturday, and if all goes well, we will be taking in a foster dog next week, Tuesday...a sweet 10 week old lab mix who is deaf. I have to believe God has a plan...
> 
> Luisa


At least Audrey is going to a rescue and will be taken care of and get a great home. You will be able to help so many needy dogs by fostering. Yep - God has a plan.


----------



## GoldenMum

Yes, I too believe things happen for a reason!


----------



## momtoMax

Sorry to hear that she won't be with you - comforting to know she's going to a quality rescue. It is so amazing all you were willing to do in order to make sure this little girl was loved and taken care of. You are a great person!! Hugs to you.


----------



## Jax's Mom

It was a long emotional day for me...as I am sure others. I can't even imagine what this little girl has gone through in her short life so far. What a learning experience for me though...too see what so many good people go through to save these beautiful creatures. It made me realize I need to do more than just feel bad. Food for my thoughts and plans.....


----------



## coppers-mom

Jax's Mom said:


> It was a long emotional day for me...as I am sure others. I can't even imagine what this little girl has gone through in her short life so far. What a learning experience for me though...too see what so many good people go through to save these beautiful creatures. It made me realize I need to do more than just feel bad. Food for my thoughts and plans.....[/QUOTE]
> 
> I'd say you did more than feel bad for sure and your plans to foster will help so many dogs move on to the good life.
> Big hugs for you today. I'm sure you've been through a lot of ups and downs today and are feeling a little let down. I'm sorry.


----------



## Karen519

*Luisa*

Luisa

Things definitely do happen for a reason and GRRA is a wonderful rescue.
I had emld. them about Audrey and others did, too, I'm sure, but since I hadn't heard back from them I didn't know!
Good luck on your home visit on Saturday and I 
am so very happy that you will be fostering the little deaf Lab NEXT week!
That is so WONDERFUL!!!
What rescue will you be fostering for?

*P.S. Every single person in this thread tried to help Audrey and you are all wonderful, caring, loving, people!!*


----------



## Spartan Mom

You're right - everything happens for a reason.

I'm sorry that Audrey didn't wind up coming to you, but GRRA is a wonderful group and she will be well taken care of until she goes to her "furever" home.

Keep us posted on your new foster - we love pictures


----------



## BeauShel

Luisa,

Even though it didnt work out for you with this girl, you are going to be helping so many pups by fostering. So that makes you a big angel to a bunch of pups. She is going to a wonderful rescue and will go to a great home, so you can rest easy knowing she is safe. To everyone that worked to help KUDOS YOU ROCK!!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom

Just to clarify my part, when I mentioned professional transport coordinator I meant someone with 15+ yrs of knowledge setting up volunteer transport. Not someone like Chrissy, she is a paid tranporter and a very good reliable one at that. We would have had to raise the money for that kind of transport. I know several ones that have alot of drivers that volunteer to drive these dogs for free across country. The volunteer transports need some one with experience to monitor who is driving and what is going on leg to leg. I admire them and would never want to take on that responsibility myself but that being said, if ever we need to do this for free please let me know as I have several in my pocket that will be more that willing to take that on. :wavey: Congratulations to Jesse (Jealous1/Terry) and Audrey to GRRA and lastly to Farrah to Peppertree and Betsy (the founder- what a great foster that will be) Well done group/what a week.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Hali's Mom....you are so right. I never realized just how much is involved with pulling from a rescue and transporting. Sounds like such a simple sentence, but the people involved have so much to plan, do and think about. Glad to know you have the resources available to you, if we ever need it. I've met so many wonderful people today, and for that I am so grateful! The effort they put into this, and the heart is incredible. 

Karen...to answer your question about my foster....It is a small relatively new group called Pibbles and more. They rescue pits and various mixes. This girl I hope to be fostering also comes from down south, and I do believe it is GA as well. She has already been on a transport much like I learned about today and arrived about a week ago to NYC. Now I know how much effort has gone into finding this girl a home...I appreciate it that much more.


----------



## Karen519

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

I have no doubt your home visit will go just wonderfully!!

Yes,trying to find a rescue for a dog, someone to pull , trying to arrange a transport, and a foster, all these take so much time, but are well worth it!


----------



## esSJay

That's great to hear that Audrey ended up with a Rescue, but I'm also sad to hear that she isn't going to you, Jax's mom!  

However, I am a little confused... Just because she was taken in by a rescue doesn't necessarily mean that you still can't have her, right? I mean, she still needs a furever home. Could you get in touch with the rescue??


----------



## Jax's Mom

Actually Jealous1 and I discussed that possibility, but in the end, I think that as long as she gets a home, why put so many peopple out of their way to transport, when she may have a home right there. Transporting is a huge undertaking, and I think would be servicing best if used in the case of dogs who have no hope of getting adopted before being put down. I decided I could do more good fostering a dog that is really in need and may be put down without my help. Audrey is safe and will find a home I am sure.

I think people dont realize transport isnt as easy as just putting the dog in a car and going to point B. The dog needs to be pulled, which can be complicated depending on the shelter and thier own specific rules. Then the dog needs to be vetted and clearances done for transport. Often spay or neuter must happen. During this time, the dog must be in a foster. Transport coordination can be difficult and then once dog is ready, the dog needs to wait for the next transport thats available. Foster ends up having the dog for 2 weeks or more. Just organizing transport (from what I understand, it is usually for more than one dog), is difficult. Handing off dog from one person to another. I learned all this in one day, and I am quite sure I dont know HALF the details involved. I and am totally impressed by the dedicated people that do this day in and day out.


----------

